# packed attribute ignored warnings

## curmudgeon

After upgrading to gcc-4.1.1, I tried recompiling my kernels.

I get sequences like this literally hundreds of times during the compile:

```
In file included from include/asm/mpspec.h:5,

                 from include/asm/smp.h:18,

                 from include/linux/smp.h:19,

                 from include/linux/topology.h:33,

                 from include/linux/mmzone.h:382,

                 from include/linux/gfp.h:4,

                 from include/linux/slab.h:15,

                 from include/linux/percpu.h:4,

                 from include/linux/rcupdate.h:41,

                 from include/linux/dcache.h:10,

                 from include/linux/fs.h:208,

                 from include/linux/tty.h:20,

                 from arch/i386/boot/compressed/misc.c:14:

include/asm/mpspec_def.h:78: warning: âpackedâ attribute ignored for field of type âunsigned char[5u]â
```

In fact, some kernels won't even compile.

Note that after upgrading glibc and gcc, I recompiled the the entire toolchain (twice), then all of the system files except for the toolchain (twice), then finally all of the world files except for the system files (twice), so I should not have any inconsistencies.

Should I go back to gcc 3.4.6 for the kernels that get these warnings?

Thanks.

----------

## dsd

you can ignore all warnings, they dont stop compilation. if your kernel fails to compile it is for another reason

----------

## curmudgeon

One kernel doesn't compile. It crashes with the following:

```
  LD      drivers/char/drm/drm.o

  LD      drivers/char/drm/radeon.o

  LD      drivers/char/drm/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/char/ipmi/ipmi_msghandler.o

In file included from include/asm/mpspec.h:5,

                 from include/asm/smp.h:18,

                 from include/linux/smp.h:19,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:25,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from drivers/char/ipmi/ipmi_msghandler.c:35:

include/asm/mpspec_def.h:78: warning: âpackedâ attribute ignored for field of type âunsigned char[5u]â

drivers/char/ipmi/ipmi_msghandler.c: In function âcleanup_ipmiâ:

drivers/char/ipmi/ipmi_msghandler.c:3111: warning: value computed is not used

  LD      drivers/char/ipmi/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/char/watchdog/i8xx_tco.o

In file included from include/asm/mpspec.h:5,

                 from include/asm/smp.h:18,

                 from include/linux/smp.h:19,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:25,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from drivers/char/watchdog/i8xx_tco.c:72:

include/asm/mpspec_def.h:78: warning: âpackedâ attribute ignored for field of type âunsigned char[5u]â

  LD      drivers/char/watchdog/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/char/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/crypto/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/firmware/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/i2c/i2c-core.o

In file included from include/asm/mpspec.h:5,

                 from include/asm/smp.h:18,

                 from include/linux/smp.h:19,

                 from include/linux/sched.h:25,

                 from include/linux/module.h:10,

                 from drivers/i2c/i2c-core.c:25:

include/asm/mpspec_def.h:78: warning: âpackedâ attribute ignored for field of type âunsigned char[5u]â

In file included from drivers/i2c/i2c-core.c:29:

include/linux/i2c.h:58: error: array type has incomplete element type

include/linux/i2c.h:197: error: array type has incomplete element type

drivers/i2c/i2c-core.c: In function âi2c_transferâ:

drivers/i2c/i2c-core.c:594: error: type of formal parameter 2 is incomplete

drivers/i2c/i2c-core.c: In function âi2c_master_sendâ:

drivers/i2c/i2c-core.c:620: error: type of formal parameter 2 is incomplete

drivers/i2c/i2c-core.c: In function âi2c_master_recvâ:

drivers/i2c/i2c-core.c:649: error: type of formal parameter 2 is incomplete

make[2]: *** [drivers/i2c/i2c-core.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [drivers/i2c] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2
```

It compiles fine under gcc 3.4.6. Any advice?

----------

## curmudgeon

I still can't get the kernel I need to compile at all with gcc 4. Does anyone have any other ideas? Thanks.

----------

